# Good Starters Bow



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know almost nothing about bows. Yeah I target shot bows in Gym class but thats about it. How much would it cost me to get a decent bow, Compound bow. I guess 50-60lb draw weight and how do I learn to shoot the thing as I can not shoot a bow very well! Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry no one replied but this was the opening weekend for most guys. Not too many by their computers.

You're best bet would be to go to an archery shop and have them set you up. They will help you determine the right draw length, weight, etc that you'll need. Most archery shops are very helpful and willing to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry Bore I just now noticed the thread.

Wow! Thats a big question you just asked there. 

This is the best I can answer you. I have been hunting with both compounds and recurves for the past 15 years. And I started target shooting about 17 years ago. My target bow was an old Bear 40 pound recurve that I took in as a trade for doing some work for a friend. After playing around and shooting for a couple years I decided to try hunting with a bow, knowing nothing about compounds I bought myself a new 55 pound Martin recurve, a half dozen arrows, a few broadheads and took to the woods. I hunted for a season with that bow, killed a coyote, a small doe, and shot at a nice buck but missed. I was hooked. The following year I bought my first compound bow, a used Bear Whitetail 2, been bowhunting ever since.

In the past I have owned, shot and hunted with bows from almost every major manufacture in the business, with the exeception of Matthews and I feel that is about to change. :lol:

I'm willing to bet that the bows you shot in gym were the Genesis compounds? Those things are like 25 pounds and 80% let off. And are built so anybody can shoot them, there not extremely accurate or extremely consistant, but they get the job done.

I feel that you have made a good choice in wanting something in the 50-60 pound range, far to many new bow hunters buy 70 pound bows and then can't understand why they can't shoot them. Its a macho thing that you have to get out of your head, just because you can pick up something that weights 70 pounds without difficulty, dosen't mean you can shoot a 70 pound bow. Swallow your pride and learn! :wink:

Most people will tell you to buy something cheap then move up. I greatly disagree with that idea. It is extremely hard to learn anything with inferior equipment. Do you teach your son how to play basket ball by throwing a soccer ball at a 5 gallon bucket? I think not! Buy the best you can afford, and if you still want to buy something different later on, so be it.

Knowing what I know now, with most of it learned through trial and error, and wasting large sums of money.  If I were to start from scratch right now I would buy the following.

50-60 pounds
33 inch or greater axle to axle lenght
brace height 7 inches or greater
long riser
65% or greter let off

Bows that fall into that category are.

PSE Thunderbolt CF
Parker Hunter Mag Extreme
Diamong Victory
PSE Fireflite 33 CF
Reflex Buckskin
Reflex Timberwolf
Browning F5 Tornado
Ben Pearson Pit Bull

There is more that will meet my specs, but the above is what Cabelas has listed. From the above list, my fist pick would be the Ben Pearson, my second pick the Parker, my third pick the Diamond.

Arrows, for me Easton Aluminum xx75 shafts have always been the ticket, have shot several brands of carbon but I have alwars returned to the old reliable aluminum.

Broadheads, there like this, they either fly good or they don't! And by all means use fixed blade heads, lost the best turkey I have ever seen because the dang expandable didn't open. :******: The best broadheads in my opinion with my favorites on top. G5 100 grain Montec, Wasp 100 grain SST, Muzzy 100 grain 4 blade, Satellite MAG 100 100 grain.

Sights, have always had good luck with COBRA brand sights, and for 99.9% of hunting application, 3 pins are plenty. I use a 3 pin Cobra Sidewinder on all my bows.

Rests, Whisker biscuit is about as good as a hunting rest gets.

Peep sight, I prefer the type that dosen't require tubing, also get the large size so you can "halo" your sight bracket.

Limbsavers, YES, limbsaver everything! At the minimum use string leeches, S-Coil stabelizer, and "limb" limbsavers.

Nock points, forget string loops and cheap brass crimp on ones. You want a T.R.U. Nock.

Releases, there is really only one good choice and that is TRU FIRE.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Releases, there is really only one good choice and that is TRU FIRE.


 :eyeroll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Quote:
> Releases, there is really only one good choice and that is TRU FIRE.


So what else is a good choice?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rem 7400 Thanks Thats just what I was looking for :beer:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Go to an archery pro shop, they can set you up. I wouldnt go spend 400 dollars or so on a brand new bow. Get comfortable shooting a cheap bow and learn how to shoot it with confidence. When you are satisfied and comfortable with the cheap bow then you can step into something better.

I will agree that the Tru Fire is an awesome mechanical release. I shoot the Tru Fire Hurricane and before that was the Tru Fire Patriot.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

for the money for a bradn new bow i think u cant go wrong with the ben pearsons, mi friend baught a spoiler angle for 425 canadian and it shoots great. the angled handle is really nice to shoot.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I may have what you are looking for. It's practicly new. IT is a PSE deer hunter. The peak weight is 55 pounds. It has 27 inch draw length. It comes with everything you need. I am selling it for $150.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Quote:
> Quote:
> Releases, there is really only one good choice and that is TRU FIRE.
> 
> So what else is a good choice?


There are tons of good release out there. To tell a new archer that there is only one good kind is really doing that person a disservice. What I use personally isn't the issue. The point being that whatever is reccommended by a reputable pro shop is good and whatever feels right and works for that person is the way to go!!


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw this thread and thought it was quite a coincidence because I'm practicing with my bow right now! But thats beside the point. My bow is a little Browning FoxII, with a max draw weight of 45#. This is my first year to try this archery hunting out and I was lucky enough to have everything already provided. My dad got this bow for free, along with the one my sister uses, and I use my dad's carbon arrows. I don't know how old you are, how strong you are, or what the minimum draw weight is for your area, but I reccomend a good used bow in the 45-55lbs range to start with. Everywhere I have read says that most deer kills with a bow is within 30 yards or less, so there's not necessarily any need to get caught up in heavy draw weight bows that provide long distance shots, unless that's what the terrain you're in requires. Practice with that and get a good bow after you get to about what will be your full grown height/strength. Thats all I have. Good Luck.


----------

